# Violet is Due!!!! Pics added pg 3!



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, Violet is now on day 149!  She is much smaller than my other doe, who had twin bucklings, so I think she will just have 1-2 doelings. I took the pictures below on on Saturday. In the pictures you can't see but this morning she is much bigger!! Her udder is not yet filled so, I guess it will fill afterwards. :shrug: How many do you think she will have? I really hoping for all doelings. O yes, by the way she is a first freshener. I am so excited!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

I wouldn't be surprised if she has two  Her mom Val didn't even look pregnant this year and she ended up having two 10 lb kids 

Hope she has does for you :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

she may surprise you with 2 ... :wink: :greengrin:

thinking pink... :wink: :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Thinking PINK! :girl: :girl:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Wishing :girl: :girl: for you and Violet.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Hope she has :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!!!!! And a easy delivery!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Her ligs are soft, but still there. She is even bigger this morning! I can't wait!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

:dance: :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

I hope she had atleast one doe for ya. I just had my next to last doe kid for the year today with a buck and a doe. I think my mom is nearly done with her kidding season with the Saanens. We have doe kids all over the place here this year-it has been a wild kidding season.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

nice! hope she has an easy birth..she looks happy..with that big green field! :girl: :girl:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Well, she has not kidded yet but her ligs are soft. To day is day 151. I'm thinking twins, she is very big now!!  My camera is not working right now, but I will get pictures ASAP. I can't wait!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Can't wait for pics!!! Very pretty doe BTW.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

I think she might kidd tonight!!! She was pawing and keep lying down so I'm going to check on her frequently tonight. I'll keep you all updated!!! :leap:  :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Any news this morning?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Well, she still has not kidded yet. It is now day 153. Is it normal for them to kid so late? :shrug: She seems to get bigger very day! :ROFL: What do you think?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Praying for an easy delivery of :girl: :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Well Val went on 153 this year, and her first year she went to 154, so she should be ok  She knows you want babies :shades:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Wishing Violet an easy kidding!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

She still has not kidded. It is now day 156. I think she will have twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

She's really keeping you on your toes :hug: Hopefully she goes very soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

wow....day 156... :shocked: :shocked: ...she is sure hanging on... :help:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

hope she kids soon for ya!! :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*



toth boer goats said:


> wow....day 156... :shocked: :shocked: ...she is sure hanging on... :help:


I know!! She does not look like she'll kidd today, so maybe tonight. :shrug: I can't wait!!  I'll keep you updated!!! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

156? Wow :shocked: :shocked: Hope she goes for you soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

once they pass 155 I always ask: are you positive of the breeding date? is there any chance for a later breeding date?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

I used to own Violet and we had to take her to a stud and she never returned to heat so her due date is positive  I know that sometimes goats in this line can go for a really long time, her dam's breeder told me that she had does go up to 157 and 158.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Are you sure she is pregnant - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

her kids.. didn't find the right combination yet.....they have decided to hire Houdini....but he has a busy schedule :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*



toth boer goats said:


> her kids.. didn't find the right combination yet.....they have decided to hire Houdini....but he has a busy schedule :wink:


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor:

I hope is an easy kidding and everyone is healthy!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Sorry for the late response, things have been quite busy lately. 



StaceyRoop said:


> once they pass 155 I always ask: are you positive of the breeding date? is there any chance for a later breeding date?


She was bred on 11/15/08. She was never taken to the buck again, so I don't believe there is a chance for a later due date.  Today in day 159. Her ligs are still firm.



kelebek said:


> Are you sure she is pregnant - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Yes, I'm sure she is because she has not come into heat since she was bred and she is kinda round.  When due you think she will kidd?

I'm going to check her ligs right now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

how does her udder look? Does she still have the small precocious udder going on or has it grown?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

She still has the small precocious udder but, it has grown a tiny bit. I'll try to get new pictures tonight.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Her ligs are still firm and she do not have a discharge yet. Today is day 160. :shocked: :shocked: I going to get pictures tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

If you are positive about on the breeding date ...if I may suggest to get her induced....you have to be very careful that the kids don't stay in there to long.... they are still growing...and if they are to big that can't come out naturally.....I am concern about your doe.....It is odd though that her ligs aren't even softened... :hug: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*



toth boer goats said:


> If you are positive about on the breeding date ...if I may suggest to get her induced....you have to be very careful that the kids don't stay in there to long.... they are still growing...and if they are to big that can't come out naturally.....I am concern about your doe.....It is odd though that her ligs aren't even softened... :hug: ray:


Yes, I am thinking about getting her induced if she doesn't kidd by day 162...... thats the latest i have heard of a Saanen doe kidding. :shrug: I'm going to see if I can get her an ultrasound. I'm going to talk to the vet tomorrow. She seems to be getting bigger every day. I'll keep you updated!!! :type:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Violet is Due!!!!*

Here are a few more pictures. This morning when I checked her, it looked as if the kids had shifted to her right side. Her ligs are lowering, but still firm. Even though she has a very small udder, there is milk in it. Today is the biggest shes ever been!  I'll try to get one of her lying down. What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What was the exact date that she was bred?

I sure hope that everything is ok


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She was bred on 11/15/08. If she does not kidd by monday morning, I'm thinking about inducing her.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I was calling the vet about inducing her and they said they can go up to 3 weeks late. She has a little discharge and is pawing, and kinda nervous. Ligs are really soft! Looks like kids are on the way! :leap: :applaud:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:leap: Hope you get some :girl: :girl: soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

oh wow- I just realized this doe is two weeks late (i didnt read through the thread  )
Hope everything is okay and the delivery is uneventful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well if she is pawing and things it sounds like she will be having babies soon. If at all possible I would try very hard to be with her. Beings those babies have baked so long, they might be a bit big for her to deliver by herself. Good luck and keep us posted. ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm thinking she might kidd tonight or tomorrow morning. Ligs are Really soft and she's seem very uncomfortable! Lying down a lot and pawing. I'm really wanting all doelings! I keep checking her a least once an hour. I'm going to keep a close eye on her tonight. I think I'll have kids within 24 hours! I can't wait! :clap: :leap: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She definitely sounds close......let us know how it goes....thinking pink..... :girl: :girl: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how's she doing? :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> how's she doing? :thumb:


She still has a small discharge and her ligs are really soft. Her vulva was larger this morning. I'll keep you all updated! :type:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm what are the chances of a false pregnancy here?

I would be concerned about her going that long over her date (today is 164 right?)....and not making much progress at this point


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she is bred. The vet said they can go up to 3 weeks late. She has colostrum in her udder..would she have that if it was a false pregnancy? :shrug: Yes, she is on day 164. Please let me know what you think. Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are absolutely positive on her due date.. with no doubt ..what so ever:
I would have "a" vet come out ...or maybe get a 2nd opinion by a different vet ...so that they ..can look at her........and see if he/she... can induce her....you don't want the kids to get so big ...that they have to come out C -section....or grow so much ..that it may start to hurt or kill the doe.....I really have a hard time hearing your vet say ...that they can go 3 weeks late ...it is beyond reason in my book..... :hug: I will pray ...for your doe and her kids... ray:


Do you feel any movement with the kids? they should be bouncing off the walls by now... :worried:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'd say get her induced now.. day 164 is way late.. and the kids could be huge, especally if its a single. and that could cause serious issues


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yeah - I have NEVER anywhere read or heard that 3 weeks late is acceptable (horses yes, goats NO)
I have heard the maxiumum is 160 and since she is 4 days beyond that, yikes.
I would get a second opinion if you could- and yes have her induced, but like others stated she "could" be at risk for needing a c section at this point. 
If thats a single kid in her (which in my opnion she doesnt look big enough to have twins from her picture- but Ive been wrong before) i really dont think shes going to have that baby unassisted.


I will have to read up to see if they can have colostrum with a false pregnancy- I think they can though.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

http://kinne.net/flspreg.htm

but yes it sounds like they can produce milk in a false pregnancy:

Her hormones say she's pregnant, so the typical signs occur: mammary gland enlargement, milk production, mothering instinct, and even uterine cramps.

Some does may correct a pseudopregnancy early and show a bloody discharge, but the majority go to term. At term, the doe usually goes through the labor process and delivers a "cloudburst", a cloudy fluid but no placenta or fetus. At the end of this "pregnancy," the CL dissolves and a new cycle begins.

There is no known predisposition to false pregnancy and no way to predict it. It can be diagnosed with an ultrasound test. A prostaglandin injection will end a false pregnancy or a real one.

I would say at this point your best bet would be an U/S- you could tell A) wether or not she is bred and B) if she is bred, how big that baby (or babies) is/are


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

An ultra sound is a great idea....that way ...you will know if it is fake or real......and what should be done..... :worried: 
It is recommended... that the vet come out to your place ...just in case she "is" preggo for sure.....it will put to much stress on her ...if you take her in... at this point ...if she really is ....preggo..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, an ultrasound would be a great help.

I also disagree with your vet saying they can be up to 3 weeks late...that is not feasible for a goat, sounds like you should find a different vet.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How is she now? Have you gotten an ultrasound or another Vet's advice??


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

We just got back from the vet this morning. We had an ultrasound and found that Violet had a false pregnancy. He induced, and she should be passing the fluid sack within 36 hrs. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Aha! I thought so

SO glad it was a false pregnancy and not a huge monster kid baking in there! 

Good news is- its usually not a habit and you will be able to rebreed her with no problems at all and hopefully a viable pregnancy! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sad! I once had a doe with a false pregnancy but she never bagged up then suddenly deflated - I was bummed


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Aha! I thought so
> 
> SO glad it was a false pregnancy and not a huge monster kid baking in there!
> 
> Good news is- its usually not a habit and you will be able to rebreed her with no problems at all and hopefully a viable pregnancy! :clap:


I'm hoping that when I rebreed her this fall, that won't happen again. :shrug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:hair: Oh how frustrating, at least you know that there's nothing seriously wrong though.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That really sucks. :sigh: I know how much you were looking forward to those kids. 
I thought something was off.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw thats to bad, no babes! I am so sorry for you! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, at least you know there's nothing seriously wrong......and when you do breed her in the fall have an ultrasound done at 3 months just to be sure.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I'm just glad that she didn't have a huge kid and have to have c-section. I'm going to breed her again this fall, and do an ultrasound at around 3 months along. She has not passed the fluid sack yet, so maybe tonight. :shrug: Thank you for your help everyone!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a disappointment. :sigh: I'm glad it wasn't any kind of life-threatening condtition, but how frustrating. I wish her a speedy return to health and better luck for future kiddings. 

She's so beautiful and I love her name. It fits her.  

Anna


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

tremayne said:


> What a disappointment. :sigh: I'm glad it wasn't any kind of life-threatening condtition, but how frustrating. I wish her a speedy return to health and better luck for future kiddings.
> 
> She's so beautiful and I love her name. It fits her.
> 
> Anna


I know, I can't wait to see if she settles this fall!  I really like her!! She is just so sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We just got back from the vet this morning. We had an ultrasound and found that Violet had a false pregnancy. He induced, and she should be passing the fluid sack within 36 hrs. Thank you for all your help.


 Oh wow...that is disappointing....but at least the long waited mystery and worry is over.....I think she should be fine the next time around....... :wink:


----------

